# LBG ACT - 1963 - Its a Time warp



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I know a few poeple have asked, 
What did the LBG look like before it was flooded.

The National Library of Australia has some digital photos of the lake just before it was filled up

See link.
http://www.nla.gov.au/apps/cdview?pi=nl ... ercode=cat

Adrian


----------

